# Late boomers



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 22, 2009)

There has been more than two months of waiting, and I cut a small piece to examine few days ago. Then decide to seal back in, proven right the decision!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 22, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> There has been more than two months of waiting, and I cut a small piece to examine few days ago. Then decide to seal back in, proven right the decision!


nice


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 22, 2009)

B) Good going, we always want mother nature to follow our schedule and she never does!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 22, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## Griever (Mar 22, 2009)

What exactly did you use to seal the ooth?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 23, 2009)

What exactly did you use to seal the ooth?

Silicon glue ( tradename CAULK )

Right you are, Becky! Let the mother nature takes the course.

and thsnks revmdn


----------



## robelgado (Mar 30, 2009)

How many nymphs did you get?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 30, 2009)

robelgado said:


> How many nymphs did you get?


about 50


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! lot of booty! :lol:


----------



## robelgado (Mar 31, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> wow! lot of booty! :lol:


wow nice.

I'm at about the same stage you were at. Going on 2 months and 2 weeks. Cut a small piece off the end, eggs were moist, not crystalized.

sealed her back up. See what happens. I'm not too optimistic though.

On the bright side, I have another Orchid ootheca on the way


----------

